# Lucid Dreaming > Attaining Lucidity > Wake Initiated Lucid Dreams (WILD) >  >  Eyes Blink Even With Eyes Closed

## namit2saxena

I am trying WILD for 5-6 days. I've reached to the part where everything gets brighter but my eyes starts blinking. How can my eyes blink when they're closed? Was I close to sleep paralysis? My eyelids little open by themselves and I can see my hands relaxing on my belly If I look down with eyes closed. Today I created a situation where I needed to be aware while sleep, I was blinking eyes even with my eyes closed and then I thought maybe it can be a dream so I performed a reality check and failed again.  ::undecided::

----------


## ChickenStorm

I have the same problem!

----------


## Rebon

This happens to me as well.
I've read somewhere that this is because some people sleep with their eyes slightly open.

This may sound easyer than it actually is, but I try to simply not think about it and ignore my whole body till I don't feel/see/hear/etc. anything.
It's like pretending your physical body doesn't exist anymore and you only live in your mind.
For me this required lots of meditation but works really good.

----------


## TravisE

Indeed, it's best to ignore all the noise and random sensations that may occur. In many cases, those apparent physical movements are just hypnagogic hallucinations: dreamlike sensations that don't actually reflect the physical body's activity. Even if they aren't, you should be able to fall asleep as long as you are able to place no attention or concern with them and instead keep your focus on the dream that you will eventually enter. You're likely going through the exact same things you always do when falling asleep, the only difference being that this time you actually happen to be there to witness them.

----------


## Obliviated

I have the same problem :/

----------

